

Cloudkick (YC W09) raises another $2M - pquerna
http://deals.venturebeat.com/2010/04/28/cloudkick-funding/

======
andymoe
I find it really annoying that these tech news sites (read TechCrunch) never
link to the company. Always to crunchbase or in this case some silly twitter
search about Cloudkick.

Anyway, they do seem to have pretty good coverage for the major providers
(<https://www.cloudkick.com/providers/>) Anyone used their service in
production?

~~~
pg
Lots of YC funded startups use them. Everyone seems happy with the service.

~~~
andymoe
Cool. I am pretty excited about this idea: <https://www.cloudkick.com/hybrid-
cloudkick>

~~~
bretpiatt
They are doing a webinar with live demo tomorrow:
[https://cc.readytalk.com/cc/schedule/display.do?udc=5qtmfxkb...](https://cc.readytalk.com/cc/schedule/display.do?udc=5qtmfxkbz297)

------
pedoh
This is the first time I've seen Cloudkick, and it looks amazing. I love
watching companies that enable other companies to focus on their end product
instead of all of the technical operations surrounding their end product.
Congrats on your recent round, and it will be fun watching your feature set
grow.

------
EricBetts
Go Polvi!

